# ebay craziness



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this & am just COMPLETELY puzzled by it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-SUPER-G-Plu...918051&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6686722393082026361

When I looked at it just now it was at $90. $90?????? :freak: I thought this was some sort of joke. That's just a standard Mario 1978 Lotus with an old school SG+ chassis. What, if anything, am I missing here?

The guy seems to be pretty straight up honest about the thing too. He even states that the front sticker is coming up a bit but yet the car has still climbed to $90? Yeah I'm lost on this one.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

Xence said:


> I saw this & am just COMPLETELY puzzled by it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-SUPER-G-Plu...918051&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6686722393082026361
> 
> ...


I guess i**9 and s**k are pretty desperate for this car

jensen b


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Agree*

Very surprising. I've sold about 6 of those in various conditions and don't think I topped $20. 

But I've also sold White McLaren Evla's for $20 and a few weeks later sold essentially the same car for $110. These are not rare cars but I guess someone had to have it. I once had two gray hot rods that were identical. One sold a week later for $100 more than the first one.

I am actually more amazed by some of the deals that are out there. I've seen original clean common tjets going for $11. There seems to be no rhyme or reason for some of the bidding.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah I'm with bob ... I don't get it. I've picked up some cars that are just blowing my mind for like ... nothing. I bought a 'lot' of cars recently & got an essex tissot lotus for like nothing, the stickers were a bit messed up but what do I care? I can just get the stickers from waynesafx website (I'm not pushing waynes site, I don't even know the guy, I just use his stickers now & then.) 

I sold most of the other stuff here & I wasn't asking crazy prices by any means. My HT buddies hooked me up by buying almost everything I had, & I was glad for it, but also I didn't ask high prices either. I just wanted to sell everything & in the end it was worth it but again ... yeah no rhyme or reason for some of these bids. Some are out of control while others are just mindnumbingly low.

I'm going to blame it on the fact that it's summer. Is that it? The only other idea that comes to mind is the fact that it's on an old school SuperG+ with the orange gears. Other than that .. no idea.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

somewhere PT Barnum is smiling


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Xence said:


> I'm going to blame it on the fact that it's summer. Is that it? The only other idea that comes to mind is the fact that it's on an old school SuperG+ with the orange gears. Other than that .. no idea.
> 
> Cheers,
> Xence


It's Global Warming...

No, it's Global Cooling...

No, it's Lindsey Lohan going to Rehab...

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## 60Ford (Aug 4, 2009)

is this not the same car, different wheels.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230853132c


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

No, it's not the same car. The first one has a newer g plus chassis. Not to mention an orange gear so I guessing that whomever is bidding on it believes it is the first run of the Super G Pus. But it isn't it's missing the orange magnets and I'm not sure if it has the the orange pinion. Nice core with the Essex though I"m attempting to find one at a reasonable price myself.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Also, , I can't see if it says Super G- Plus on the bottom of the chassis, which it should, but it does have the orange pinion. The chassis on the first car is considered a bit rare but it is missing the orange magnets.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The seller's starting price was $14.99. I'm guesing he's a pretty happy camper just about now...


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

In looking closer at the car that is indeed an SG+ chassis but those can be had for $25/piece or so & then that body, I don't know that I've ever paid more than say $10 for one of those. So yeah I guess that must be what it is, two people just want it really badly. Good for the seller though who, as I said before, does seem to be on the up & up, he's not stating anything misleading or otherwise.

Weird.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

As I said when the topic was a similar price for a Dash cobra:

_It's the *mystic magic* of *Black* and *Gold*._
​


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dslot said:


> As I said when the topic was a similar price for a Dash cobra:
> 
> _It's the *mystic magic* of *Black* and *Gold*._
> ​


Purdue colors drive up the price?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

& yet another one. What in the world is going on here? I sold one of these a couple years ago & 2 people were going berzerk on bidding & it ended at like almost $80. :freak: These cars are actually very common, anytime you look on epay there's normally no less than like 5-10 of them for sale at any one time & yet we still have this insanity going on.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-AURORA-BLUE...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c146f95a9

I'm just wondering what the deal is. Does the summer bring the most insane in people when bidding? Got me because I have no idea. :drunk:

:freak:

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Purdue colors drive up the price?


Black and gold things are not expensive because they're in Purdue colors. Purdue is expensive because it's black and gold. The colors look so good together - powerful, yet elegant; rich, yet menacing; severe, yet luxurious; in short, *cooool* - that people fall under their spell and wind up paying $90 for a slot car - or $35,000 a year for tuition and fees.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It cost rather less in 1976-1980... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> It cost rather less in 1976-1980... :freak:


Inflation...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually, the quoted cost is about right for out-of-state students. In-state is closer to $25K. I think my in-state costs back in the day were about $3500 a year. So, yeah there has been seriuos inflation ` 7 times.

On the other hand, I could score a new AFx for around $4 then. New cars that run from $15 to $25 don't seem so bad...


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Please tell me this is some sort of bad joke. $122.51 + $6 shipping for the original andretti lotus car we had started talking about. What the heck are these people thinking? I know the I GOTTA HAVE IT mentality but this has gone beyond absurd.

Even WITH the original 1970/80's SG+ with orange gears & magnets that car's worth what maybe $35? I'm going to blame it on someone being too stoned to know better.

What weirds me out even more so is he also had some other cars that were a lot rarer & they didn't even go the amount of money he sold that one for. Again this guy does look like he's on the up & up I guess just people are nuts right now. I'm blaming it on sunspots & smoking too much grass.... all at once mind you. lol

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

I can only say 'its a funny old world out there'.

jensen b


----------

